# Saddler suggestions - Somt / Wilts border



## little_critter (16 August 2017)

I'm looking to get a dressage saddle for my newly bought TB.
Any suggestions on who is good that covers the Somerset / Wilts border area and carries stock of 2nd hand saddles.


----------

